# Courtside on tonight (8/16) - Oden update and more



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Barrett updates his blog today with info about tonight's episode of Courtside, Oden in LA, Jarrett's resurgence and more.

Sounds like they'll have Bill Bayno on tonight, talking about how Greg's doing in his workouts in LA, and about his current training regimen with Jarrett and Martell.

I'll try to tune in and post an update here later. No guarantees.

-Pop


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

That's good to hear about Jack. I wasn't aware he was feeling lingering effects from the surgery last season.


----------



## mobes23 (Jun 29, 2006)

SodaPopinski said:


> From the blog: "Again, we'll talk to Bayno live tonight, and he'll give us much more on this stuff, including what Oden has been showing him lately. He did say that during the full-court games, Oden is repeatedly double teamed, and that his court awareness and vision is getting much better."
> 
> -Pop


The blog says that Oden, Martell & Jack have been playing pickup games with 20 other NBA players in LA. I love the fact that Oden is *already* getting double teamed. If it happens in the regular season, LMA could be in for a big year.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Definitely have to listen to this one. Last week kept trying to switch between Courtside and the HRC candidates forum. No conflicts tonight.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

That is exactly what I wanted to hear. It is good to see Martell and Jack have been working with BB a lot, and it sounds like Jack is moving much better. I don't recall Jack dunking during a game ever, and to hear that he is dunking some now tells me his ankle is getting better. The fact he is working on fast break skills also tells me he knows what he needs to work on.


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

mobes23 said:


> The blog says that Oden, Martell & Jack have been playing pickup games with 20 other NBA players in LA. I love the fact that Oden is *already* getting double teamed. If it happens in the regular season, LMA could be in for a big year.


I had been saying that Oden will be getting doubled almost from the get-go in the season. It will really open things up for our perimeter players.


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

TLo said:


> I had been saying that Oden will be getting doubled almost from the get-go in the season. It will really open things up for our perimeter players.


If Martell can get his jumper to fall consistently and James Jones can have his working, this could be a very good thing allowing us to have a good inside-out game. If they dump on the inside guys, we, hopefully, have a couple guys who can punish from the outside and if they pull back out, the inside guys take over again.

Cross-fingers and SMILE! :clap2: 

Gramps...


----------



## majic_sean (Dec 22, 2004)

I don't listen regularly. Can someone post the station and time please?
thanks


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

majic_sean said:


> I don't listen regularly. Can someone post the station and time please?
> thanks


Likewise.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

kxl.com online or 750AM on radio, @ 6PM tonight.


----------



## blakeback (Jun 29, 2006)

hasoos said:


> I don't recall Jack dunking during a game ever...


i remember that he dunked in his first game as a Blazer. one of his first possessions too iirc. not too many dunks since then though.


----------



## majic_sean (Dec 22, 2004)

thanks, just in time


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

Can someone post a summary?

Thanks!

Gramps...


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

I missed the first half of the show and tuned in right as Bayno wrapped up his interview. I'm sure that'll show up on Barrett's blog tonight or tomorrow (at least, I hope it does!).

But what I did hear ...

Joe Freeman of the Oregonian was on, and the radio guys talked with him about his time with Oden in Indiana. The funniest quip from that interview was a Josh McRoberts line that Freeman couldn't print. Apparently, McRoberts told Oden he shouldn't have any money issues, since he's cashing his paycheck *and* Social Security checks and all.

After the interview, the guys talked about the referee betting scandal, what Donaghy is really in trouble for and how it might impact the league. Barrett made a good point, too. They haven't said much about it, because so many others have ... so what is he going to add to the discussion that hasn't been said before? But they gave a good breakdown of the situation.

To round out the show, they talked about Udoka signing with the Spurs, and Rice argued it was a good thing. He said that Portland is looking long-term now -- they have their pieces in place, and their salary cap situation will look good. So why sign someone who probably won't be that effective when the team is hitting their stride in three or four years?

That's all I can remember. During these slow months, I rely on Courtside and that YouTube Lottery video to keep me going, so I'm glad it's still on each week (as opposed to years past, when it was only on once or twice a month).


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

it goes to fast


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

Thanks for the update of what you heard wastro.

Gramps...


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Barrett has updated his blog again today with full audio clips from Bill Bayno and Joe Freeman.

So, for those who missed the show, that should pretty much fill you in.

-Pop


----------



## M3M (Jun 19, 2006)

It's really good to see that JJ is working on his fast break skills. That is one of the big reasons that im not sure if he should start. That was the biggest flaw in his game that i noticed watching him play last year.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Its always nice getting these reports, but the proof will be in the pudding. If players show up and are ready and have improved, great. If not, its just more news to fill the time until the season starts.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

hasoos said:


> Its always nice getting these reports, but the proof will be in the pudding. If players show up and are ready and have improved, great. If not, its just more news to fill the time until the season starts.


Ha ha. So true. 90% the time these reports are complete bull****.

Sometimes they are stretching the truth. Sometimes the training is flawed. Sometimes the hard work stops right after the report. Sometimes an injury derails the process. Sometimes certain players can't do certain things, no matter how hard they try.

Even if the reports are true, working on "their skills" only has true meaning if all the other competition is sitting on their butts all summer, which they most assuredly are not (or is being significantly outworked).

If you improve 10%, but you opponents improve 10%, you are where? How do we know who is working harder?

Of course, some guys do improve. Usually it takes a crazy amount of work to do it.

The proof is in the pudding. We will see if Jack can run a fast break soon enough. I wouldn't bet on it. Not after just one summer.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I'd love it if Webster had a break out season! He could really help the team if he did and I like him and would like to see it for him as well.


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

Jack will make everyone stop talking about freaking stupid Sergio Rodriguez this year.

Book it!


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Draco said:


> Jack will make everyone stop talking about freaking stupid Sergio Rodriguez this year.
> 
> Book it!


Hardly.

If he couldn't do it last year, no way he does it this year.

Jack's a trade piece, nothing more at this point.


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

MARIS61 said:


> Hardly.
> 
> If he couldn't do it last year, no way he does it this year.
> 
> Jack's a trade piece, nothing more at this point.


As bad a year as Jack had he was the 3rd best Blazer in his second season.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

I have faith in Bayno's work with Oden and Aldridge -- he helped Zach in a big way last summer, and Zach responded with the best season of his career.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Draco said:


> Jack will make everyone stop talking about freaking stupid Sergio Rodriguez this year.
> 
> Book it!


I think he'll be traded before he can show that. Regardless, Sergio has to be turned loose by Nate. He showed too much last year to rot on the bench.


----------

